# Open patellar tendon and tibial tubercle debridement



## EllieAnn (Jan 5, 2012)

Does anyone have a clue as to what cpt code I should use for Open patellar tendon and tibial tubercle debridement ?

Thank you
Ellie


----------



## bmanene (Jan 9, 2014)

*APV Coder*

If primary, cpt code 27380, secondary 27381 all open procedures
Repair is performed with "two side-to -side sutures" includes debridement.


----------

